# My band, fonograph's new EP "I'm into fonography" released online today.



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My band fonograph just released our new EP "I'm into fonography" today. Here is a link where you can listen to the music.

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/fonograph

Thanks for listening.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Oooh, I love your singer's voice, very full and awesome tone.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I really like the diversity of songs Chito. Congrats on the release


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. Here's a full version of Seasons on Radio Airplay.

http://www.jango.com/music/fonograph?l=0

Hope you guys like it.

Marc, thanks. Our music actually leans more towards the last 2 songs. Although we've been working on different things too. One of our new songs even has some "mexican flavour" to it. 

thanks Keto!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good stuff Chito!

I was about to download, but you have to create an account.
There are other sites that you do not need to do that, just letting you know.
It chased me away, unfortunately. Is there another way?

I'm all for supporting our membership with their music,
but that's kind of a PITA, first world problems, I know.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Good stuff Chito!
> 
> I was about to download, but you have to create an account.
> There are other sites that you do not need to do that, just letting you know.
> ...


Thanks Sulphur! The music is also in iTunes and Amazon. But I think you still need to create an account.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Enjoyed what I heard Chito. 

The recent threads of GC members' music just disproves what some folks around here think, that no one is making good music these days.

Keep it up GC forum members!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chito, not bad at all! If it was on the radio, I would give it a listen.


----------

